# Sexing my babies



## The haze one (Jan 29, 2006)

So out of my 13 plants i have a few that are confirmed to be male. No one has told me that they are male but i know they are. They have those fingers that females are supposed to have but they got those tame pod/balls forming on em as well . i have a few plants with just fingers on em so i know they are female.  i also have a bunch that are jus showing the fingers but they arent ready enough for me to be a hundred percent shure yet, they still could grow balls. 

My best plants so far are boys thats pretty crappy. Snce this is my first grow im really hestitant to throw them out. and the only reason om so hesitant is becuase i love my babies so much/ that i want someone elses opinion on wiether they are boys or not, but i cant get myy digital camera to take pictures that are good enough quality that u can see the sex. 

Im going to chop down the males soon, i just want to get high first. The males all have liltle pods growing beside the lil fingers.


If any one has nething to say do it up lol


regards the haze one


p.s. the only reason ive managed to get my plants this far is largely becuase of this forum, You guys that have helped me are much apreciated,


----------



## skunk (Jan 29, 2006)

HEY HAZE . i just cut off a male this morning . it started to have 2 pods on each side of those first hairs . i cut it off the bottom and hung it to dry for my buddy to smoke later . it still has thc in it . probably has as much as a female at this age . that is till the females start budding . but i would try it and get your own opinion . he like it and i also give some to my neighbor for his old lady . no complants yet.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 29, 2006)

I cook my males in oil. I add to it. Until Harvest, then I cook the trimmings and add that to the oil too. make good ole brownies. I'll have about a quart of the stuff and just use instead of regular oil.


----------



## Slowhand (Jan 29, 2006)

Haze, get yourself a 10x jewelers loupe and you'll find it makes it a breeze to sex plants .They show up so nice that you are positive what your looking at.You can get a good one for l3ss than $30 if you shop around on the internet.


----------



## skunk (Jan 29, 2006)

slow hand is correct give another week or so to make sure . i posted a post in here about my buddys plant im growing for him i thought it was a male and didnt want to tell him . but when i did i told him to go ahead and smoke it cause i could be using the extra space for a female . i told him he had 1 week to get it out so he could find him a place to grow it bigger so he would have more smoke . well 5 days later yesterday i think i plainly saw it was female . made his fing day . so make 100 percent sure first . the one i cut down this morning had seed sacs already on it overnight .


----------



## The haze one (Jan 29, 2006)

Well yeah guys i cleary saw those pods.... the look like a teardrop shape some are really small and some are big... i havent cut the males down yet, ive removed them from my grow space though. I dont see how i could smoke them LOL theres no bud on it, would just be like smokeing leafs, in my opinion. I will however dry them and add them to my leaf collection...... 
 I have a bunch of leaf from a friends harvest and i want to get those bubble bag things but i have to order them off the internet since none of my local stores have them. 

Any ways thanks everyone i will post pictures soon of my babies that are flowering prolly around tuesday. 

Stay high 

the HAze onE


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok folks, we gotta get some stuff clear. First, if the flower has any hairs coming out of it, even one, it's not a male. Males have no hairs.

When a male enters the stage of flower *development,* the tips of the branches where a bud would develop will start to grow what looks like a little bud (little balls) but it will have *no* *white hairs* coming out of it. Females will have no balls and will have *small white hairs*.

Here's some pics to help:
All of the pics show males. The one pic shows both. Females are obvious. They have little hairs growing out of them.


----------



## The haze one (Jan 29, 2006)

Yeah but Stoney i have those balls/pods coming out of some plants but right beside them there are hairs.... i have plants that only have those hairs and i figure those are female..... 

the ones with both must be male....??


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 29, 2006)

The haze one said:
			
		

> Yeah but Stoney i have those balls/pods coming out of some plants but right beside them there are hairs.... i have plants that only have those hairs and i figure those are female.....
> 
> the ones with both must be male....??


The best method is to get a "reading magnifier" and look at them under a bright light. The males and females are totally different looking. If there are hairs coming out of the flower, it's a female. If there are things that look like hairs but are actually part of the pod, then it's possibly a male. Wait until it's large enough to tell. If you think a pod has opened and that it's a male, you can lightly mist it to keep the pollen wet and very easily move the plant out of your grow room. The males are real obvious when they get larger male flowers. It looks almost like a penis with a head on it. No kiddin.

When the female flowers get larger, lots of hairs will come out of the flower. They also are very obvious.


----------



## Weeddog (Jan 30, 2006)

dont forget about the hermies.  those will be obvious also..   hairy flowers with balls


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 30, 2006)

Weeddog said:
			
		

> dont forget about the hermies. those will be obvious also.. hairy flowers with balls


No, no, no. Hermaphridites are plants that have both male and female flowers on them. The flowers are just the same as any flowers. The males have no hairs and the females do. The flowers are never half and half. No hairy flowers that are males. It just doesn't happen that way.

There's a lot of fiction out there in weed land.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey stoney, nice pics on sexing, you should start a new thread with that photo and have hick sticky it with a post that says male/female sexing or something. That way its right at the top of the posting list for all newbies. Just a thought


----------

